# Olympic coverage on tv



## vindaloo (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know if there will be any coverage of the equestrian section of the games?

I have sky but so far have been able to find absolutely nothing. Not even a mention.

Thanks.


----------



## vindaloo (Jul 30, 2012)

Ps, I am living in Jaipur, India.


----------

